# Give me Experience!  When I attain GODHOOD I promise everyone UNLIMITED WISHES



## joethelawyer (Nov 22, 2008)

I addition to Wish/Miracle fulfillment, once I receive enough experience for Godhood, I promise all 20's on all your die rolls (even 4-siders), I will make all your gear Epic, and I will surround you with hot chainmail bikini-wearing women who will service your every need.

I even promise Demi-Godhood to my top supporters in this noble endeavor.

To give XP you click on this icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in the name section of this post. It can be found directly between the online indicator and the report post buttons.

In eager anticipation of my Ultimate Ascension, you have my humble thanks...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 22, 2008)

joethelawyer said:


> I addition to Wish/Miracle fulfillment, once I receive enough experience for Godhood, I promise all 20's on all your die rolls (even 4-siders), I will make all your gear Epic, and I will surround you with hot chainmail bikini-wearing women who will service your every need.
> 
> I even promise Demi-Godhood to my top supporters in this noble endeavor.
> 
> ...



Low-Attention-Span Mustrum says: I clicked the report button, what do I do next? 

Doesn't-Bow-To-Anyone Mustrum says: No.

Other Mustrums: Keep silent.

Sorry, doesn't look good for you. But Sharpshooting isn't that bad, is it?


----------



## joethelawyer (Nov 22, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Low-Attention-Span Mustrum says: I clicked the report button, what do I do next?
> 
> Doesn't-Bow-To-Anyone Mustrum says: No.
> 
> ...




Ahh but i'm a wizard at heart. Who wants to be a measly sharpshooter when you can be a Fireball Of The Gods wielder?


----------



## Korgoth (Nov 22, 2008)

You're begging for forum karma and your name includes "thelawyer". Har! Lotsa luck, buddy.


----------



## joethelawyer (Nov 22, 2008)

Korgoth said:


> You're begging for forum karma and your name includes "thelawyer". Har! Lotsa luck, buddy.





hehe.  well if i could sue for it i would.  but then again, i'd only get 1/3 of what i won if i sued for it.  so begging is best i guess.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Nov 22, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Doesn't-Bow-To-Anyone Mustrum says: No.



Posrep.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Nov 22, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Low-Attention-Span Mustrum says: I clicked the report button, what do I do next?
> 
> Doesn't-Bow-To-Anyone Mustrum says: No.
> 
> Other Mustrums: Keep silent.



Snark-Tirian: Where's my negrep button!? 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Nov 22, 2008)

> Snark-Tirian: Where's my negrep button!?




Best way to negrep is to just give EVERYONE ELSE in the thread posrep, so that when Joe is all "Why am I the only person who is still a Goblin Sharpshooter?" the great and powerful gods who rose can say "Because you started a thread about it, numbnuts!" 

I like unlimited wishes, but I payed 2e, I know that's just an excuse for the DM to magnificently hose you.


----------



## Roman (Nov 22, 2008)

Poor Joe doesn't seem much closer to attaining his goal. Joe, don't worry! Level 30 is all the sweeter when one gets there gradually rather than if the DM starts the campaign at that level!


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 23, 2008)

Goblin Sharpshooters rock.  Aren't Hogoblin Soldiers minions?

Realistically, isn't karma-whoring (begging for xp) a lot like spamming?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 23, 2008)

If I had the Admin powers of granting negative reputation points so would give you that since I find your post to be in extremely bad form.


----------



## MerricB (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm just passing by, looking down at Joe from my level 6 status. 

Cheers!


----------



## Holy Bovine (Nov 23, 2008)

MerricB said:


> I'm just passing by, looking down at Joe from my level 6 status.
> 
> Cheers!




Damn dude!  I always knew you were a nice guy !!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 23, 2008)

joethelawyer said:


> I addition to Wish/Miracle fulfillment, once I receive enough experience for Godhood, I promise all 20's on all your die rolls (even 4-siders), I will make all your gear Epic, and I will surround you with hot chainmail bikini-wearing women who will service your every need.
> 
> I even promise Demi-Godhood to my top supporters in this noble endeavor.
> 
> ...



Surprised Mustrum says: I don't know how this thread is working out for you, but it works great for me. 

Orc Berserker Mustrum says: Grraarh! Mustrum smash puny posters!


----------



## Andre (Nov 23, 2008)

Kamikaze Midget said:


> I like unlimited wishes, but I payed 2e, I know that's just an excuse for the DM to magnificently hose you.





And in this case, it's a lawyer who's offering the wishes...that's like drawing from a Deck of Many Things with all the good cards taken out.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 23, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Surprised Mustrum says: I don't know how this thread is working out for you, but it works great for me.
> 
> Orc Berserker Mustrum says: Grraarh! Mustrum smash puny posters!




I would give you some more points ... But the little dialog box said I can't give you any until i give more out.  :<


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 23, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> I would give you some more points ... But the little dialog box said I can't give you any until i give more out.  :<




Orc Bersker Mustrum says: Mustrum smash dialog box to thousand pieces  

Optimist Mustrum says: Then spread it around, there are tons of posters that must have made positive contributions! Search the House Rules Forumatas* and the Story Hours! 


*) If uncertain about the correct plural form, Optimist Mustrum just combines as much possible as he can think of. Only Pessimists would see this not as a feature, but a bug.


----------



## el-remmen (Nov 23, 2008)

1) This is going in "off-topic"

2) Begging is so unbecoming.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 23, 2008)

I think El-Remmen won the tread (though only because he has moderator powers.  Sorry Mustrum)..


Rep points are for positive contributions?  Really?  Heh heh.. I tend to give mine out whenever a post makes me smile or laugh (since I only pbp and therefore have no need to look up dnd rules).


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 23, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> I think El-Remmen won the tread (though only because he has moderator powers.  Sorry Mustrum)..




Moving threads to off-topic is winning it? So is the Hive always winning, or can it never be won (since it can't be moved anymore to off-topic?)

...

The thread being moved to off-topic doesn't mean the thread itself should go off-topic, right?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 23, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Moving threads to off-topic is winning it? So is the Hive always winning, or can it never be won (since it can't be moved anymore to off-topic?)
> 
> ...
> 
> The thread being moved to off-topic doesn't mean the thread itself should go off-topic, right?




He wins because he could ban/suspend people.  
The Hive automatically wins since it plays by it's own rules which are well within the rules of the game.

Technically... I this thread might belong in meta after all it was about the workings of ENworld... but then meta isn't really the place for this kind of discussion.  Therefore this thread might have resulted in a quantum paradox which might never resolve itself without creating a wormhole to a parallel dimension ruled by crab people.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 23, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> Therefore this thread might have resulted in a quantum paradox which might never resolve itself without creating a wormhole to a parallel dimension ruled by crab people.



Sometimes, it turns out that reality is not as fantastic as fiction.  

Mustrum "Why do we hate Zoidberg" Ridcully


----------



## Umbran (Nov 23, 2008)

Ladies and Gentlemen, this is not why we instituted a reputation system.  It is there so you can reward folks for making this a better place to come to, read, and enjoy.  Please, don't abuse is such that it is not useful for that purpose.


----------



## megamania (Nov 23, 2008)

aka president-elect Joe the lawyer......

I feel slimey suddenly.........


----------



## megamania (Nov 23, 2008)

Umbran said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, this is not why we instituted a reputation system.  It is there so you can reward folks for making this a better place to come to, read, and enjoy.  Please, don't abuse is such that it is not useful for that purpose.




well met and well spoken


----------



## evileeyore (Nov 23, 2008)

Umbran said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, this is not why we instituted a reputation system.  It is there so you can reward folks for making this a better place to come to, read, and enjoy.  Please, don't abuse is such that it is not useful for that purpose.




If people like what he said and feel they should reward him for being funny (or whatever), then why is it wrong?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 23, 2008)

evileeyore said:


> If people like what he said and feel they should reward him for being funny (or whatever), then why is it wrong?




I'm not Umbran, or a mod, but this is why I think it's wrong:

1) It was insulting to everyone who earned their rep through the well though out display of wit, humor, intelligence, and/or  brilliance.  Board rep should never become this site's version of a 'you decided to participate in this activity gold sticker.'

2) People being rewarded with positive board rep after begging sets a bad precedent.  Ideally the bar for getting board rep should be higher then "Post rep +1 please."

3) It just wasn't funny, considering that the OP isn't known for being humorous on this site (or at least I never took any of the messages of his that I read as being attempts at humor)... In fact, it was lame compared to the responses people gave to the post.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 23, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> I
> 3) It just wasn't funny, considering that the OP isn't known for being humorous on this site (or at least I never took any of the messages of his that I read as being attempts at humor)... In fact, it was lame compared to the responses people gave to the post.




Well, at least he was trying! We have to encourage attempts to get a little less serious!


----------



## joethelawyer (Nov 23, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> 3) It just wasn't funny, considering that the OP isn't known for being humorous on this site (or at least I never took any of the messages of his that I read as being attempts at humor)... In fact, it was lame compared to the responses people gave to the post.





i actually thought it was hilarious on a lot of levels.

1.  i was "gaming" enworld for xp just like i "game" dnd.

2.  it was meta of an xp system of a messageboard that deals with a game with an xp ystem.  3rd degree meta.

3.  3 people gave me negative experience.  that's funny in itself.  but a dozen or more gave me positive experience.  many more people thought it was humorous than thought it was a bad post deserving of a penalty.  how i could have gone down from 16 xp to -1 is another matter though.  i don't quite get that.

4.  in ending up with negative xp, declaring myself undead and a lich.  that was hilarious.  i told my group abut it and they laughd their ases off saying i finally revealed my true nature.

5.  most importantly, people taking an xp system of a message board so seriously that they would penalize me or otherwise get upset about me asking for xp, to me that's the funniest thing of all.


as for you thinking nothing i ever said as being funny, well, i can only state that you must have some sort of anti-lawyer bias going.  expect to get served with a lawsuit for discrimination against lawyer humor.

now that some kind soul gave me enough xp to get me out of lichdom, with 1 xp in the bank, i repeat my call:

MAKE ME A GOD!!!!   BIKINI-CLAD SERVING WENCHES SHALL BE YOURS!!  UNLIMITED WISH FULFILLMENT!!  

IN ADDITION, I PROMISE TO BANISH ALL THOSE WHO TAKE THIS BOARD SO SERIOUSLY TO THE 457TH LAYER OF THE ABYSS, WHERE THEY SHALL BE TICKLED UNTIL THEY PISS THEMSELVES FOR 666 YEARS!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 23, 2008)

joethelawyer said:


> now that some kind soul gave me enough xp to get me out of lichdom, with 1 xp in the bank, i repeat my call:
> 
> MAKE ME A GOD!!!!   BIKINI-CLAD SERVING WENCHES SHALL BE YOURS!!  UNLIMITED WISH FULFILLMENT!!
> 
> IN ADDITION, I PROMISE TO BANISH ALL THOSE WHO TAKE THIS BOARD SO SERIOUSLY TO THE 457TH LAYER OF THE ABYSS, WHERE THEY SHALL BE TICKLED UNTIL THEY PISS THEMSELVES FOR 666 YEARS!!!





Now that is borderline spamming.  LEt the negative rep FLOW! :^P


----------



## joethelawyer (Nov 23, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> Now that is borderline spamming.  LEt the negative rep FLOW! :^P





i already have the neg rep. i'm a lawyer.  

plus, i have had a negative rep on the internet as to D&D in the eyes of  industry players since 1994 and the usenet newsgroup wars, over T$R's tactics as to fans' online sharing of fan-created material.   Hence my sig.  Erik Mona remembered me, 14 yrs later. 

as to whether it is spam, how can it be when they moved this thread so far down into the nether regions of enworld that you and i are the only ones reading it?  

if a tree falls in the forest and no one hears it does it make a sound?  can it be spam if no one reads it?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 23, 2008)

joethelawyer said:


> how can it be when they moved this thread so far down into the nether regions of enworld that you and i are the only ones reading it?



Hey, Off-Topic is not the nether region of enworld! We prefer the term "Contributor Attendance Challenged", thank you very much!



> if a tree falls in the forest and no one hears it does it make a sound?  can it be spam if no one reads it?



Yes, absolutely. It still take space on the internet! (Of course, e-mail spam is worse, it clouts the data highways and takes spam filter processing time. Some_thing_ is always reading it...)


----------



## Umbran (Nov 23, 2008)

evileeyore said:


> If people like what he said and feel they should reward him for being funny (or whatever), then why is it wrong?




Please note how I asked that people don't abuse the system so that it ceases to be useful for its intended purpose.  Giving him a couple points for being funny does not cause an issue - especially since really, it isn't that funny.

Engaging in popularity contests to try to see who can reach the highest reputation just because, however, is another matter.  Reputation is something to be earned.  It is not something one begs for in an attempt to reach some arbitrary goal just because.  

We spent quite a bit of time discussing reputation, and setting up the system to deter abuse.  Actively trying to circumvent that is being a bit of a jerk.  If folks do start clearly abusing the system, Morrus is apt to just turn it off.  Do you want to be responsible for it going away?  

I ask you - do you want to be part of why we can't have nice things?


----------



## megamania (Nov 24, 2008)

=sound of opening a big can of worms=

Personally I dislike popularity contests of any sort if only as a negative, sarcastic and generally disliked person I fare poorly in them.  I was surprised to see one put in place but to each their own.

It's like the whole Post Count thing.  People are well known and referred to with good intensions since they have such high numbers.  Eh. Blah.

As for humor of the subject, I see little beyond the remarks to the concept.

Having said it I will be now flamed and trolled and that other good stuff but in the end we are what we are and that's all.



I'm rambling now.....


----------



## Tewligan (Nov 24, 2008)

Maaaan...why can't I give out negrep? I have a burning need to punish tears and hubris right now!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 24, 2008)

joethelawyer said:


> I addition to Wish/Miracle fulfillment, once I receive enough experience for Godhood, I promise all 20's on all your die rolls (even 4-siders), I will make all your gear Epic, and I will surround you with hot chainmail bikini-wearing women who will service your every need.
> 
> I even promise Demi-Godhood to my top supporters in this noble endeavor.
> 
> ...




Yeth, marthter! [/igor]


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, now I wish that I'd got to the end of the thread before giving him xp...

[igor]Oh well. joethelawyer - you got away with it thith time, curthe you! But thoon I thall be the marthter...or thomething...[/igor]


----------



## Umbran (Nov 24, 2008)

Tewligan said:


> Maaaan...why can't I give out negrep?




Because the staff feels that promotes even more popularity contest dynamics.


----------



## joethelawyer (Nov 24, 2008)

Umbran said:


> Because the staff feels that promotes even more popularity contest dynamics.





interestingly enough, some people gave me negative xp.  about 4 of them it looks like. about 20 gave me positive xp.  is negative xp the same as negative rep?  i am still less overall xp now than when i began my quest for divinity.

i dont seem to be able to give negative xp though.  is it something only certain people can do?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 25, 2008)

To answer your question Joe: yes.


From what I noticed, the only people able to give negative rep are:

1) The site owner.
2) Mods.
3) Admins.
4) Enworld staff (I'm speculating here.)
5) Community Supporters (not sure what support level though).
6) People who were recently community supporters but have not lost all their CS functionality.


----------



## Merkuri (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't think community supporters are allowed to give out negative xp.  I certainly can't, and I have "full" supporter status.

I think if anybody besides mods/admins has that ability it was an oversight.  I know Morrus was saying that he wants this system to be about rewarding people who are contributing to the community, not about popularity contests or punishing people.  Umbran just a few posts up confirmed my thoughts on it.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 25, 2008)

joethelawyer said:


> i dont seem to be able to give negative xp though.  is it something only certain people can do?




If someone outside of admin, mods, or staff can give negative reputation (XP), then it is an unintended accident.  It is *not* an ability community supporters are supposed to have.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 25, 2008)

Umbran said:


> If someone outside of admin, mods, or staff can give negative reputation (XP), then it is an unintended accident.  It is *not* an ability community supporters are supposed to have.




If I'm not wrong, even us with just staff rights are excluded from that too . I don't really mind. I feel Morrus' reasons for disabling it were very good.

EDIT: Except it seems I can Energy Drain afterall... I didn't even know I was a vampire ...


----------



## joethelawyer (Nov 25, 2008)

Umbran said:


> If someone outside of admin, mods, or staff can give negative reputation (XP), then it is an unintended accident.  It is *not* an ability community supporters are supposed to have.




well, those who gave it to me were:

Crothian
Nifft
el-remmen
Kanegrundar


if any of them shouldn't have it, and you can wipe out their charitable gift of negative experience to me, i will be further along the path to godhood.

thx


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 25, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> If I'm not wrong, even us with just staff rights are excluded from that too . I don't really mind. I feel Morrus' reasons for disabling it were very good.
> 
> EDIT: Except it seems I can Energy Drain afterall... I didn't even know I was a vampire ...




Your user title was always suspicious to me...


----------



## Tewligan (Nov 25, 2008)

Umbran said:


> Because the staff feels that promotes even more popularity contest dynamics.



Oh, well yeah - obviously most people here can't be trusted with that power. But me? Oh, I would use it wisely and responsibly, and only smite those who truly deserved it. Or who pissed me off. Or had user names I disliked. Or who happened to fall into my line of sight when I'm in a bad mood. I guess what I'm saying is that I absolutely _need_ to be able to give negrep. Gimme gimme gimme!


----------



## megamania (Nov 27, 2008)

This thread should be closed.  I disliked the negativity the whole 3/4e thing gave and this is giving me the same feelings.  I suspect I am not the only one.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 27, 2008)

megamania said:


> This thread should be closed.  I disliked the negativity the whole 3/4e thing gave and this is giving me the same feelings.  I suspect I am not the only one.




It's should also be deleted or thrown into some dark corner of ENWorld's database and never let to come out into the light of day.


----------



## megamania (Dec 13, 2008)

Eventually it'll drop out of sight as it reaches page two then.....


drat!  I just returned it to the top of page one!    My bad.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 13, 2008)

megamania said:


> Eventually it'll drop out of sight as it reaches page two then.....
> 
> 
> drat!  I just returned it to the top of page one!    My bad.




Bad Megamania!  No HIVE cookies for you...


----------



## megamania (Dec 13, 2008)

But Demongirl and Moondog already ate them!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 13, 2008)

megamania said:


> But Demongirl and Moondog already ate them!




But did they eat the one I kept in my pocket?


----------



## Demongirl (Dec 13, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> But did they eat the one I kept in my pocket?




*Eats Reliques pocket and everything in it*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 13, 2008)

Demongirl said:


> *Eats Reliques pocket and everything in it*




 Damn, girl. Is there anything you don't eat?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 13, 2008)

Demongirl said:


> *Eats Reliques pocket and everything in it*




  Wow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 13, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> Wow.




You said a mouthful.


----------



## megamania (Dec 13, 2008)

Demongirl said:


> *Eats Reliques pocket and everything in it*




Just make sure its only what is IN the pocket.... not near the pocket.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Dec 13, 2008)

Tewligan said:


> Oh, well yeah - obviously most people here can't be trusted with that power. But me? Oh, I would use it wisely and responsibly, and only smite those who truly deserved it. Or who pissed me off. Or had user names I disliked. Or who happened to fall into my line of sight when I'm in a bad mood.



Like the Hive?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 13, 2008)

TarionzCousin said:


> Like the Hive?




What, you don't think former or current HIVErs can use negative post rep powers for good without utterly abusing them?


----------



## TarionzCousin (Dec 13, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> What, you don't think former or current HIVErs can use negative post rep powers for good without utterly abusing them?



No. I wish Tewligan could negrep post after post of inane Hive drivel.


----------



## megamania (Dec 14, 2008)

The Hivemind is the ultimate "Off Topic" thread.  Its just people talking about life, life experiences and how sometimes it relates to role playing games.  I don't see the negativity of it.


To each their own.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 14, 2008)

People are afraid of the strange and unusual...

That or either Galeros or DemonGirl ate his cookie.


----------



## evileeyore (Dec 14, 2008)

Umbran said:


> Please note how I asked that people don't abuse the system so that it ceases to be useful for its intended purpose.  Giving him a couple points for being funny does not cause an issue - especially since really, it isn't that funny.




Good, then we agree he isn't "abusing" the system.   



> Engaging in popularity contests to try to see who can reach the highest reputation just because, however, is another matter.  Reputation is something to be earned.  It is not something one begs for in an attempt to reach some arbitrary goal just because.




Actual reputation will still be earned that way.  Regardless of begging, postwhoring, or of being a useful contributor.




> We spent quite a bit of time discussing reputation, and setting up the system to deter abuse.  Actively trying to circumvent that is being a bit of a jerk.




Wait, I thought posting "funny" things was encouraged?   




> If folks do start clearly abusing the system, Morrus is apt to just turn it off.  Do you want to be responsible for it going away?




That would be fine with me.  Since I'm outside the ... close circle of users/mods/admins/owner who get to decide whom is "most worthy"  (ie, I can't neg rep people).

This means while we have "nice" things, some peopel get "nicer' things than others.  (On a whole, that doesn't bother me, just don;t pretend we're all equals when we aren't)



> I ask you - do you want to be part of why we can't have nice things?




Since I can't completely be part of the nice things, then sure, why the hell not.

Screw the State!  Down with teh man!  Burn the Heretics!  Err... wait, I'm one of the heretics...



Umbran said:


> Because the staff feels that promotes even more popularity contest dynamics.




So does neg rep from on high.  When the general population deicdes they like someone's antics the Authority should not get to decide they are wrong.

Unless that's the way you guys want it done.  Just don't dress it up in a suit try to tell me it's something it isn't. 



Umbran said:


> If someone outside of admin, mods, or staff can give negative reputation (XP), then it is an unintended accident.  It is *not* an ability community supporters are supposed to have.




Oh noes, there goes the "ultimate" powers of the inner circle!


----------



## megamania (Dec 15, 2008)

evileeyore said:


> That would be fine with me.  Since I'm outside the ... close circle of users/mods/admins/owner who get to decide whom is "most worthy"  (ie, I can't neg rep people).
> 
> This means while we have "nice" things, some peopel get "nicer' things than others.  (On a whole, that doesn't bother me, just don;t pretend we're all equals when we aren't)




You sound much like I used to be like.   I've learned the hard way to tone down my negativity because all it does is create more.  As such, I have few friends and at work I am considered by many to have an attitude.  Not saying you do but be careful not to go down that road.

Being lonely and bitter gets one nowhere.

now....someone else take this soapbox away from me..... I;'m done preaching.


----------

